# ID!



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

My friend went to busch gardens and in the hippo tank were malawi cichlids and I would like a id on these.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Look like auratus and hybrids.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok. Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Smart idea putting a bunch of Aratus in there. Probably the smallest fish out there that can take on a Hippo! :lol:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't think those are Auratus but another type of Melanochromis, maybe Melanochromis parallelus. Don't see a male in male color. Schooling naturally, they have lots of room so they don't need to fight like they do in an aquarium.

The yellow-orange ones with the broken stripes are a species of Petrotilapia, a larger type of Mbuna from Malawi. The orange is the females or non-dominant males, while the bluish male is the leader.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

noki said:


> Don't think those are Auratus but another type of Melanochromis, maybe Melanochromis parallelus. Don't see a male in male color. Schooling naturally, they have lots of room so they don't need to fight like they do in an aquarium.
> 
> The yellow-orange ones with the broken stripes are a species of Petrotilapia, a larger type of Mbuna from Malawi. The orange is the females or non-dominant males, while the bluish male is the leader.


Absolutely agree with Noki on M. paralellus and Petrotilapia sp.


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Melanochromis chipokae


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I watched a heron take one of the big fish out there when I visited in December 2007... if the OP doesn't object, I can post a few photos.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Go ahead and pic the pics!


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Let me see what I've got...


----------

